# Prepared Society Library



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

When ever the SHTF, i will not have all the skills necessary to keep going on as i wish. Nobody has ALL the skills. But collectively, tge skills are out there. What im proposing is a library thread. Any pdf files or documents you hsve, please add to this library so anybody needing to know something or last minute researching can just come to one place, not have to do endless searching. Thsnk you!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

There are threads already like this.


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok, nevermind then


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Try this thread to see if it's the type of thing your looking for.

http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/knowledge-power-printable-info-documents-13577/


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

cazetofamo said:


> What im proposing is a library thread. Any pdf files or documents you hsve, please add to this library so anybody needing to know something or last minute researching can just come to one place, not have to do endless searching.


My PDF collection is too big to post. I pass it around to interested parties in the form of a thumbdrive


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Try this thread to see if it's the type of thing your looking for.
> 
> http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f2/knowledge-power-printable-info-documents-13577/





cazetofamo said:


> Good god, it will take weeks to go through all this! But in pretty sure this will make a great library! Need to get a lot of printer paper and folders to get it all in physical form


I'll take that as a yes.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

This may be a site you would want to look over. I have yet to look at everything on there; one because it is so big, and two, because while it is super large people keep adding to it.

http://pssurvival.com/


----------



## merks (Jul 2, 2012)

doubleTHICK said:


> This may be a site you would want to look over. I have yet to look at everything on there; one because it is so big, and two, because while it is super large people keep adding to it.
> 
> http://pssurvival.com/


Wow great link, so much info! Thanks. I will now be stuck at the computer for the next 6 months LOL.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

merks said:


> Wow great link, so much info! Thanks. I will now be stuck at the computer for the next 6 months LOL.


Well you DID ask for it.


----------



## merks (Jul 2, 2012)

UncleJoe said:


> Well you DID ask for it.


LOL I did not, well not directly. The op did LOL. Great info on that link though.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

merks said:


> LOL I did not, well not directly. The op did LOL. Great info on that link though.


OOOOP'S. Quoted the wrong person.


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

merks said:


> Wow great link, so much info! Thanks. I will now be stuck at the computer for the next 6 months LOL.


If there is a problem with that site it's that it is too big.

I wanted to go through - with some kind of order - to begin making a list specific to my needs. Whether I printed some of them out or save to zip drive or write out in my own words, when I went back to continue my list I thought I missed a section or went wrong somewhere. I did not, it grew with more stuff that I couldn't tell where I left off. I just gave up on that idea.

But yeah, if I have a second of free time or need to kill some time I always go to that site. I'm about 1/5th of the way through the 'gasifier' section :nuts:


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

doubleTHICK said:


> If there is a problem with that site it's that it is too big.
> 
> I wanted to go through - with some kind of order - to begin making a list specific to my needs. Whether I printed some of them out or save to zip drive or write out in my own words, when I went back to continue my list I thought I missed a section or went wrong somewhere. I did not, it grew with more stuff that I couldn't tell where I left off. I just gave up on that idea.
> 
> But yeah, if I have a second of free time or need to kill some time I always go to that site. I'm about 1/5th of the way through the 'gasifier' section :nuts:


If you want, I can add you to the mailing list for the thumbdrive. Its already organized. You can just delete any material you don't want and re-organize what you want to keep as you see fit


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

tc556guy said:


> If you want, I can add you to the mailing list for the thumbdrive. Its already organized. You can just delete any material you don't want and re-organize what you want to keep as you see fit


You can always copy the info into google drive and just give people the link. They can choose what they want from there. It's a lot simpler


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

cazetofamo said:


> You can always copy the info into google drive and just give people the link. They can choose what they want from there. It's a lot simpler


A lot of people still don't have great internet connections to download gobbs of information


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

tc556guy said:


> If you want, I can add you to the mailing list for the thumbdrive. Its already organized. You can just delete any material you don't want and re-organize what you want to keep as you see fit


My goal is to have all the things on there I think I'd use/need in a 3-ring binder, physical copies.
I personally had flash drives stop working for me and a laptop not turn on hours later of it working just fine. The binders can be pulled off the shelf regardless of electronic malfunction. 
I have to think _why _ I would need some of the info and understand access may not be so easy with everything that may be going on to need the info I need. <-- ? HUH? (y'all know what I am trying to say)

I just need to seat down and start one-by-one with printing. Take the very first entry: do I need it? NO go to next entry. YES print and repeat :brickwall:


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

doubleTHICK said:


> My goal is to have all the things on there I think I'd use/need in a 3-ring binder, physical copies.
> I personally had flash drives stop working for me and a laptop not turn on hours later of it working just fine. The binders can be pulled off the shelf regardless of electronic malfunction.
> I have to think _why _ I would need some of the info and understand access may not be so easy with everything that may be going on to need the info I need. <-- ? HUH? (y'all know what I am trying to say)
> 
> I just need to seat down and start one-by-one with printing. Take the very first entry: do I need it? NO go to next entry. YES print and repeat :brickwall:


Good idea to have basic references in hard copy for stuff, no argument there.
I remember as a young NCO learning from the senior guys that humping a box of manuals to the range was just part of how you did it. Then the Army went all digital and it seemed like they forgot that you still needed a physical copy of a reference to thumb through when you needed to look something up in a moment of need.
I generally don't print out hard copies of stuff, I get a book on a topic from the local used book sale:
http://booksale.org/staging/the-sale/
Twice a year, and a ton of books on about any topic you can think of.
But the electronic stuff is still handy to have too.
never exclude one option completely.

Oh, and when I have had trouble with electronic media, its because I screwed up somehow, like removing a thumbdrive from the laptop without going through the proper ejection process.
But I still keep multiple copies of everything I have on digits just to be safe


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Nowadays it isn't realistic to keep hard copies of everything, but I still try.

For instance; Just printed out a factory service manual for my truck. I have it on a disc, DL'd to my laptop but still like the hard copies. The unrealistic part to printing it out (front and back) was the size, 10,000+ pages! The transmission section alone took two 4" binders by itself, crazy.

Also I must consider time when I download anything. My options for internet providers are ATT dial-up - YES, dial-up - and some ******* hillbilly satellite provider that works ... whenever the hell it wants to. One downside to living in the country, no usable internet speeds.

Wish there was something like a Kindle with its ridiculously long battery life, can be charged with a simple small solar charger, and capability to DL stuff on it. I have a tablet but it is too much like a computer. A simple e-reader with a large hard-drive that can DL from internet as well as external devices.

What do I know? Maybe there is something like that out there now.


----------



## GlockASP (Jan 30, 2013)

tc556guy said:


> If you want, I can add you to the mailing list for the thumbdrive. Its already organized. You can just delete any material you don't want and re-organize what you want to keep as you see fit


:wave:

Can I get in on that list??


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

GlockASP said:


> :wave:
> 
> Can I get in on that list??


Yup. Email me your snail mail address.
I just mailed it out this morning to someone so depending on how fast they turn it around back to me it might be a week or so til I can get it to you


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Why don't you have the first recipient mail it to the next one and then the next, etc.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

SouthCentralUS said:


> Why don't you have the first recipient mail it to the next one and then the next, etc.


I tried it that way for the first two years.
Somewhere along the way someone thought they deserved the external drive I was using at the time more than the next person. Couldn't prove if it was the person who last had it or the person who was slated to receive it.
Chalked it up to a bad learning experience, threw the library onto a high capacity thumb drive and started with the next person on the list. That thumbdrive made it through about two people before the same thing happened.
Now it goes from me to the person, back to me, and out again to the next person. I've had zero issues doing it that way. More of a wait for the people on the list, but more accountability for who is in possession of the thumbdrive


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

How big of a thumbdrive can I send to you? 
Is 16GB enough? 

I also have a 500GB external drive I can ship to you as well. Send me your snail mail addy


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> How big of a thumbdrive can I send to you?
> Is 16GB enough?
> 
> I also have a 500GB external drive I can ship to you as well. Send me your snail mail addy


I don't keep my list of people its been too and I know we exchanged some PMs on the topic...the thumbdrive never got to you?
It's currently about 90 gigs of information. I use one of those new high cap thumbdrives, but if you want to send an external you can..just more weight.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

tc556guy said:


> I know we exchanged some PMs on the topic...the thumbdrive never got to you? It's currently about 90 gigs of information.


No, you never had one to send when we talked about it. 90gb is a lot, I wonder how hard it would be to compress some of the info. I don't own a "huge" thumb-drive but I do have the 500Gb external drive bought and paid for


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Easier just to send you the thumbdrive in rotation when its available again


----------



## dustinglodney (Apr 3, 2013)

I would love a thumb drive of all this information. It would also be a good thing to have in you BOB.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

dustinglodney said:


> I would love a thumb drive of all this information. It would also be a good thing to have in you BOB.


PM me your snail mail address and you'll go on the list
You have to get your own thumbdrive unfortunately ( to be clear, my thumbdrive is just the loaner medium to get the info to you and get any files back to me that you wish to contribute to the effort ), but I'm happy to pass along the info ..it's on you to decide what bits and pieces of the aggregate that you wish to keep.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

GlockASP said:


> :wave:
> 
> Can I get in on that list??


Check your PMs please


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I was going to just send you a blank thumb-drive to fill for me.... but once you cross 64Gb the prices skyrocket!


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

LincTex said:


> I was going to just send you a blank thumb-drive to fill for me.... but once you cross 64Gb the prices skyrocket!


I understand that completely.
I had one thumbdrive circulating up through the end of the year and was getting so many requests for it coupled with a handfull of folks who hung onto it for months at a time that the list was backlogged. So I picked up a second thumbdrive over the holidays when they were on sale at Best Buy.

Currently Mr G-Asp is in possession of the first thumbdrive and I would like to get it back so it can continue on it's travels. but he seems to be taking a break from the forum this week.

When the collection exceeds the capacity of the hi cap thumbdrives I am using I am not sure what I'll do. I am doing my best to not have repeat docs that tie up space and that sort of thing. I started this project with actual external drives and after losing a couple of those to unscrupulous folks who kept them I switched to the more convenient high capacity thumbdrives...which are also cheaper to mail, a bonus for me and those borrowing them.

I guess I shouldn't complain though. I still remember the days of floppy disks and thinking how cool it was that I could get a while gig or two worth of information on my first thumbdrive

The offer remains to send the thumbdrives to you if you want to forward me your snail mail address.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

*Another bump*

Not to revisit this issue again, but.....
Glock Asp
It's been a couple more weeks
The thumbdrive has yet to return here
I understand that you've got some things going on.
Please return the thumbdrive. I have people waiting on it
Thank you


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Thumbdrive has been received
G-Asp thanks for the additional information you contributed


----------

